# Great heavy-duty corded drill



## GaryK

I've had the hammerdrill version for years. It's a great drill with more than enough power.


----------



## tenontim

I have this drill and I'll agree, it's a work horse. I had a Milwaukee 3/8" drill for about 15 years and abused it regularly and it was still working when I got this one. These are good tools.


----------



## Taigert

I bought the same drill 15 years ago for mixing drywall mud when I was building a nursery for our son. I still have it and it still runs fine. It's a tough drill.


----------



## toolman

We just did a review of the Milwaukee 0302-20. Which is also a 1/2" drill. These Milwaukee drill are awesome. They have a lot of power and still have a good weight.


----------



## Wooder

You just convinced me. Been gonna pick up a new 1/2 drill. I have a Milwaukee circurlar saw that is solid a tool as I've ever seen. So this should be no surprise. Thanks

Jimmy


----------



## Festool4

Like Gary, I have the hammerdrill version - what a monster…


----------



## sry

Sounds like I need to come up with a project to justify the hammerdrill version as well )


----------

